# My First Buck



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Haha. Congrats? lol.

Ohyes. I remember my first buck.

I was trying to get my then not-so-well-behaved Lizzy to canter. And boy can she buck. She SLAMMED me into the ground. lol.
My "trainer" [aka Mom, haha] just stood in the middle of the ring and yelled, ".. You okay?" And when I sat up she just yelled, "Alright. Get back over here and get on her.."

That's the way she's always been. lol. And Liz still feels the need to buck every now and then.. Even though she's nearly 20 now. 
The little stinker bucked last night :roll: First time she has in a long time..
Thank God I've figured out how to ride out those bucks. haha.
Ah well. Let's me know she's still got a little spirit in her for bein' an old nag. lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats, LOL! :lol: Yeah, sometimes they can come when you least expect it!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My first pony Spider was a bit of a maniac. He was the perfect little angel at home but at pony club he would go on bucking frenzies. Such an angry pony haha, I used to think it was great, showing off my awesome riding skills, I never fell off him! One lady told my mum she should enter me in the kids events at the rodeo hahaha. I woudl just hang on!

Every little thing is a great learning experience and having your first buck, whether it was playful or meant to get you off is something new and exciting! Glad you rode it out and stayed on!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

wooohooo your a true rider now!! you stayed on a horse that bucked! I remember the 1st time a horse bucked with me it was thi arab mare and i fell off :shock: it really didnt hurt that bad  Congrats!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I get bucked all the time. Thankfully, Ive rarely fallen and only got hurt once.

Congrats?

But did you punish the horse? You really shouldnt just quit riding; they'll repeat bucking as a way to get out of work. When mine buck I make them do more work as punishment.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya i was in complete shock and excitement that i didnt punish the horse immediatly but my trainor came over and told me to get off for a sec and she did the punishin.. but then we didnt know if ti was cause to pain or not because somethin looked wrong with nana back legs.. 

lol then the next class i spent an hour just pettin nana and brushin her and givin her lovins.. ya i know, i am a big push over :wink: and nana knows it lol..


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Brandon said:


> Ya i was in complete shock and excitement that i didnt punish the horse immediatly but my trainor came over and told me to get off for a sec and she did the punishin.. but then we didnt know if ti was cause to pain or not because somethin looked wrong with nana back legs..
> 
> lol then the next class i spent an hour just pettin nana and brushin her and givin her lovins.. ya i know, i am a big push over :wink: and nana knows it lol..



LOL yeah, if my horse never bucked I probobly wouldve been so concerned thatd id forget the punishment


----------



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

*Haha. I remember my first buck. I was only a little 12.1hh pony called rosemary, and whenever you put her into canter, she bucked verticle, and then bolted off. it was quite fun, i always just used to hang on! barley bucks all the time haha. Whereas most horses kick their bellies to get flies away, he just bucks. and he bucks when he is excited, nervous, scared, fizzy.*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the club. I remember the first time I got bucked off, barely. I was 3 years old and riding a miniature burro (still have him) he stopped and wouldn't go so I popped him on the butt with a bridle rein. :wink: BAD IDEA. He turned and bucked and dumped me off in the middle of the road. Luckily I didn't have far to fall, he is only about 34 inches tall. I don't think I'll ever forget it though. :lol: He's really fat in this pic and covered in winter hair. Been retired for about 15 years.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

I've never been bucked. I've been crow hopped, stomped on, had a horse bolt, etc., but never bucked.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

My first buck was when i bought my first horse by myself she was a 4 yr old abused 14.1 hand high dapple grey straight egyption arabian. I went to look at her and to ride her and she did great and perfect. The second i got on her at my place i went flying back and forth through the arena and she finally managed to buck high enough to lose me. So i just figured that someone dopped her up when i went to look at her :-( i was completely confused! I guess you could say i was lucky cause i had been riding sence before i can even remember and i did not get bucked off untill i was sixteen. NOw its almost a regular thing becuase i take in horses that are misunderstood and have rearing and bucking problems and try to get that fixed. I got dumped yesterday by my personal riding horse, and it was because she did not want to work and i was making her tuck her head and lope instead of RUN, so she gave me a peice of her mind and she bucked and reared but i dont think she ment to throw me...just to say umm hello stop... cause after i hit the ground she did not realize it till she turned around and seen me on the ground. Then her eyes got as big as saucers and took off running....with her tail all flipped up like OOOPS better run! It was cute. So you could say i am quiet sore this morning. Just my arms... from making her arc her neck. Its depressing when my 3 yr old behaves under saddle better than my 12 yr old. Lol. No my 12 yr old is actually amazing. I am the only one she messes with. If you stick a 5 yr old on her she will pretty much fall asleep on them cause she gets bored going around and around. But if i try to go around and around she gets mad...  Shes a mare.... what do you expect.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good for you for staying on Brandon. 

I cannot remember my first buck at all, I think after it happens so many times you kind of get used to the idea.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey cool brando!!!! hehe ive never been bucked ***crosses my fingers*** but been crowhopped over and over and over and that was kinda weird lol


but hey congrats for staying on!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Brandon, any news on you buying the mare?


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Good for you - for not falling off that is! The first time I was on a horse that bucked I fell off and broke my arm. It was the first time riding my new pony :-( But we've still got him and he's great - just rather grumpy when he decides he's had enough work!


----------

